# Problem? Possible prego? Please help



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok I have had my girls since they were babies(they are about 7 months old now) and about 15-18 days ago(just a guess) my girls got loose when my boys were out. One female was breeding with the male and the other was just climbing around by her cage. Anways I prayed she wasnt prego but in the last few days her tummy has gotten bigger. My mom thinks she definatly prego so I researched stuff and put them in a 20 gal aquarium and have been feeding her stuff high in protien along with her regular rat food. So what else should I do?? Please dont get mad at me I did not breed them on purpose(BELIEVE me I dont think I'd ever do that on purpose because I have enough animals as it is and with christmas time right around the corner). I just want to make sure she and the babies are ok. I attached some pics I just took of her today. Thanks for everyones help!








































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sorry some of the pics suck...its the best I could do. These were all taken today by the way


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

oh ya some of the pics looks like I'm squeezing her but I swear I'm not she was just squirming around lol


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

well those nipples look very.....nipply? since the hair has fallen out around them, she definitely looks big, do you have any pics of a few weeks ago, like before the incident?


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

yah hold on a sec I'll put a few up hold on one moment please


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

She looks pregant to me. I'm no expert, so don't take my word as the one you shuould listen to. But since her nipples are pretty visible in some of the pics, I'd bet she's definatly going to have some babies soon.

My Rem wouldn't let me hold her while I took pictures of her belly (I'm trying to figure out if she's preggo too) so I just let her wander aournd my desk and I waited for her to stand on her hind legs.


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

This is the only one I have of her belly sorry. Its from about 1-2 months ago


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

definately a difference, i think you might have some babies on your hands, sounds like you know what you're doing, we are going to need pictures of these babies you know......


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

she looks very pregnant to me. but i'm unsure about what it is you want to know. do you have any specific questions? there's a lot of information on this subject in this section if you scroll through it some. ignore the ethics debate as you already seem to have a grasp on that. but there is a lot of other information from pregnancy to baby care up until they are weaned. i think there may even be tips on advertising the babies for their new homes but i'm not sure. 

on that note, you will want to start advertising these babies ASAP. even before they are born, getting the word out about them in the online rat communities will help. 

an alternative to all this of course is an e-spay. they can be costly but a litter is typically going to cost more in the long run if you run the math of the extra expense, especially if you run into problems. i'm not saying you have to do this but it is something to consider.


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

haha dont worry I will definatly take pictures of them each day. Since its only been 15-18 days do you think she has a big litter in her tummy or is it normal to get that big so early on in her pregnancy?


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh ok I will scroll through the other ones and read them thanks. Umm I'm not sure about the e-spay thing..I highly disagree with that...Just like I do not believe in abortion at all. Since I am able to care for the babies untill I fnd them homes why kill them when they have a shot at life.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

then that is your decision, so long as you can provide for them and feel confident in finding them a good forever home, then all the more power to you. like i said, it was something to consider where finances and such are concerned, not something that HAS to be done. 

at 15-18 days in she's not that early in pregnancy, i'd say mid to late actually. gestation is only 21-23 days. 

i'll be looking forward for the baby pictures. as far as how many she'll have, i can't say. some rats will have huge bellies then only have 3 or babies. others will be the opposite. average litter size is around 12 but the range is anywhere from 1 to 21 i believe was the record.


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh ok well thanks for the suggestion.

Ya I guess your right its not that early in her pregnancy. *slaps self* duh i knew that one lol... 

Well I will definatly put pictures up of the babies so prepare yourselves for cuteness!! Lol.. 

Wow I really hope she has no more then 12..but if she does then that is fine by me I just migh have to get myself a bigger cage lol. I hope she has about 8...thats a perfect amount. I am prepared to keep them untill I find them homes that is no problem. I love rats they are the best pets ever so the more the marryer(sadly my mom probably wont let me keep them all haha...oh well I would if I could). I will keep a daily update with pics of her belly and news on how she is. Then when/if the babies come I will be sure to put pictures up every day.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

<------ excited to see baby pictures!


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Wait, you're in AZ? WHERE! I'm in Arizona too, and if my Rem isn't preggo and doesn't have babies, I *may* (don't count on it tough) be able to get a couple from you when they are old enough! But that entirely depends on if my mom will let me have more rats or not.
I'm really looking forwards to pics of the babies when they come. And what color is the father? I'm a sucker for hoodies, barebacks and berks ^^


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow your in AZ?? I'm in Glendale. Where are you?? The father is all black except he has a white blaze on his face..hes a sweety!! The mommas sister is a hooded i believe except she has a few spots on her belly so I dunno if she wold still be called one. Anyways since both the parents are black and white I'm assuming the babies will be too but dont know the bloodlines so i guess I'm not for sure. Ya Definatly keep you updated and if your ratty doesnt have babies you can take a few of mine. I'm still thinking of what to adopt them out for because I dont want to adopt them out for too much money but I def dont want to adopt them out for too litle money(just to prevent them from being eaten).. What do you guys think is a fair price to adopt them out for?


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

i ment the mommas sister is a hooded lol... not bareback...sorry i get confused sometimes


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

ok ok let me try this one more time... I MENT the mammas sister is a BAREBACK not a hooded...*slaps self* I'm sorry I'm retarted today...lol


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

PEORIA! I can see the Cardinal's statium from my bedroom window, if that helps give you a rough location. I work at the hockey arena so it takes me about 7-10 minutes to get there.
As for the adoption price... I have no clue XD
The humane scociety charges $5-15 for their small critters, but I'd get a few more answers from the people here before I set a price.


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

OMG thats sooo cool. I live near happy valley and the 101(like right by the juvenille). Yah I was thinkind around $10 maybe $15 for a pair but I want more opions from everybody else too.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

you spelt bareback wrong ratsrule4 lol :lol:


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

lol I noticed after I read it lol!!! :lol: :lol: ...I'm having one of those days! Dont make fun..lol ok you can I dont care. Ya my family has been making fun of me all day cuz I'm just having a retarded day :lol:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

thats my excuse in class if im not paying attention and i get picked


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

:lol: haha thats what I used to say to! Right now I'm kinda taking online classes because...well lets not get into that for now... :lol:


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Lol, I'm having a dumb day. I got sick from a guy at work (kinda funny story in some parts) who got it from a girl I've been partnered up with for the past few events so... I'm loosing my voice XD


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh poor you. I never get sick so I'm lucky :lol:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

that sucks ratsrule, how do you not go to school?


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

It sux... I miss school. But I'm taking some classes online so it all good. I get to start a normal school in January maybe... I had a ruff school year lets just say :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

i meant, when you went to school, if you didnt get sick you couldnt stay home.....


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

the adoption fee isn't that big deal. its just something you advertise to discourage snake feeders and nasty people that want to harm the animal or pull a prank with it. the important part is the screening and being able to say no to a person that is interested. when screening some basics to find out is if the person has any experience in keeping rats, if they have a vet that you can call, what size/type of cage they will be kept in, what type of food they will be on and what type of litter. if they can provide proof of any of this the better. i'm sure i'm forgetting something here, but perhaps some of the rescues will be able to give you a more in depth information on screening. i've not had to do it very often.


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

wait what? I'm confused??


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i think what he's trying to say, now that you have homeschool you can't have "sick" days and get to stay home because you'd already be home. you can't play hook-y basically


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh ok thanks twitch lol.

I can still because my mom doesnt even stay home during the day. Lol I'm actually a week "behind" in my classes. Buts its not really my fault because I have to watch my 4 y/o sister during the day so yah.. But I can still play hooky if I wanna lol..

Thanks for the advice twitch. I will def make sure to do that with the poeple who want the rat babies. Cuz I def want te babies to go to good, caring homes.


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow we got a little off track there. Anyways I will keep everyone up to date on how my rat is doing. Right now shes biting at her stomache so I'm thinking shes prego and feels the babies in her moving.


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh I'm so bored. Decided to tell ya'll the cutest thing she just did. I just got her some food( bread with milk on it, cheese, etc) and put it in her bowl. Then left the room and when I got back she was carrying the last bit of it to a small pile she made of it in her little hut! It was the cutest thing being she was literally running doing this(like she was frantically doing it). It was cute!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

ratsrule4 said:


> lol I noticed after I read it lol!!! :lol: :lol: ...I'm having one of those days! Dont make fun..lol ok you can I dont care. Ya my family has been making fun of me all day cuz I'm just having a retarded day :lol:


pssssssst You can edit your posts ;-)


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

What you can edit them?? I didnt know that


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

if you look on your on posts there is an edit button next to the quote button thats on every post. You can use that to fix your posts


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Still looking very preggers to me. Shes been nipping at her stomache alot today..do you think she feels the babies inside her or something?? I cleaned out her cage today(put fresh bedding in it) but I was wondering if I could use oher materials to make it comfy for her? I read not to use tissue paper because it will stick to the babies or something. What do you recomend?

Poor thing looks restless. Shes always laying down or cleaning herself...


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I would use fleece bits for her to make her nest out of. Those seem to be the safests since there is no strings coming off that could get wrapped around babies necks. Also I don't know if this has been brought up but aquariums (20 gallons at least) is best for the babies that way there is no getting hung up in the bars or worries of mom giving birth on a shelf or something.


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yep I have her in a 20 gallon aquarium


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

then throw in some fleece and call it good LOL I used paper towels in with one of the foster moms and her litter and it never bothered them. They were about a week old when I got htem though so it wasn't a real worry. So in a couple of weeks you can use that as well. I was always so nervous cleaning the cage with ehr too LoL always thought I was gonna loose a baby!


----------



## ratsrule4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok I will try that out. O no dont scare me! Lol.. now I'm gonna freak out every time I clean their cages lol. Oh my goodness one time I adopted this hamster and for some reason it wouldnt let me pick it up(like 1 week after I got it) but i had to clean its cage so I took her out andright before I went to clean it out I heard a little squeek and found one little baby hamster(and it already had some fur so she had managed to hide it for a few days lol)...


----------

